

Ask HN: What happened to Wikinomics - va_coder

When I read Wikinomics things really clicked.  We were entering a new world where more data is shared and more people collaborate.<p>But that's not how things appear to have happened with the many closed platforms and publications: Facebook, NYTimes, Itunes and the closing of data.gov etc.<p>What happened?
======
beatpanda
Wikinomics doesn't produce multi-million dollar investment returns- all it
does is help humanity. Booooooring!

